# Walnut Tree Bark disease



## rich.wolcott (May 22, 2017)

Mature (~3ft diameter) Eastern Black Walnut Tree bark dead around Base dirt line as attached. southern New Jersey. Some Upper limbs dead . Looking to ID the Disease. Tremendous walnut production last fall from this tree. Any help
Appreciated. Thanks

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH (May 23, 2017)

Looks like the trunk may have been buried???

In picture 2...it also looks like there is a bit of a bulge right at the soil line. If you did down a little, is there a root against the trunk?


----------



## TroutBrookTree (Aug 1, 2017)

Basal rot from girdling roots


----------

